# Eggs Hatching View From My Window



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

I got first hand view of these amazing birds.

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

Please delete this - I cant fix the size of photos  sorry guys


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a width=700 command you can stick in the [image] tag that should resize to worthy dimensions.


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There's a width=700 command you can stick in the [image] tag that should resize to worthy dimensions.


I fixed it!! thanks!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

What an amazing view you had - we've all seen it on TV but very rarely do you literally get a bird's eye view like that. Lucky you!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

So cute!  Love your birds-eye view!


----------



## JayandFunGoo (Jan 20, 2017)

prairiesky said:


> So cute! Love your birds-eye view!


Thanks  It was amazing to watch - The photos are great... but watching everyday and seeing the birds move and grow was amazing.. My dog used to lay next to the window like he was protecting the birds.. He would watch them more than me lol


----------

